# celt



## noggin nocker (Sep 10, 2015)

Found this the other day. It made me smile!


----------



## Kawaliga (Sep 10, 2015)

Looks like iron ore. I have one made of it, found in Macon county.


----------



## noggin nocker (Sep 14, 2015)

dang, it must not be a celt.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2015)

It is. Nice polished bit on it.


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 14, 2015)

What's the history on it?


----------



## Kawaliga (Sep 14, 2015)

I meant it's likely made of iron ore.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 15, 2015)

Nice one!


----------



## noggin nocker (Sep 15, 2015)

I've found it, a 3/4 grooved axe, 3 metates and probably close to 75 points in a 2 acre plot in the past three years.  Needless to say , I look forward to planting foodplots!


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 17, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## Pointpuller (Sep 17, 2015)

noggin nocker said:


> I've found it, a 3/4 grooved axe, 3 metates and probably close to 75 points in a 2 acre plot in the past three years.  Needless to say , I look forward to planting foodplots!


Nice looking celt.  You need to be digging in that plot if you have found that many items on the surface. Good luck in the future and keep posting them beauties.


----------



## runswithbeer (Sep 24, 2015)

Pointpuller said:


> Nice looking celt.  You need to be digging in that plot if you have found that many items on the surface. Good luck in the future and keep posting them beauties.



exactly


----------



## longrangedog (Nov 5, 2015)

I have a farm that has been in my family for 3 generations. As a kid I found many artifacts in an area about two acres in size and thought about digging. A friend connected me with an archaeology professor at a nearby college who was looking for a site to conduct a field school. The professor and students have been digging 5 years and have unearthed a village site that they have dated to 3000 bc (earliest) to 1250 ad (latest). They are using GPR,  magnatometers to locate features and are using carbon dating to date them. I get copies of all documents and own all finds (they record, clean, and identify all artifacts). The next generation archaeologists get trained and I learn much more about the history of my property. Never would I have spent the thousands of dollars that they have on carbon dating, botanical analysis, and various other tests. Win/Win situation.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Nov 7, 2015)

That's a nice find. Congrats!!


----------

